# Noob Questions regarding 'Fixed Wheel Bikes'



## aserota (28 Nov 2008)

Hi All,

I have spent a good few hours over the past few days looking into 'Fixed Wheel' bikes and 'Track' bikes.

I currently ride a Trigon Road Bike; Carbon Fibre Frame/Forks, Carbon Wheels (alloys used for commuting), Dura Ace Groupset (Gears and Brakes). I am very happy with this bike and am looking to assemble a similar bike, but this time it being a 'Fixed Wheel' bike.

I am keeping this bike and will NOT be converting the above to a fixed wheel bike. I would like to 'assemble' my new bike myself to get a better understanding for when things enevertibly go wrong. I have a fair amount of knowledge learnt from my road bike, from previous repairs.


On to the new build....

I am aiming to build a very lightweight (within budget) bike for road use only. However, i have many questions (some obvious) which i am unsure about;


1. Why are carbon frames rarely used on 'fixed wheel' bikes?

2. Regarding frames, if i was to go for a fitted frame roughly (very rough est.) how much would i be looking at paying for an alloy frame?

3. Why are tri-spoke wheels (or similar) commonly used as the front wheel, rather then the rear as on TT bikes?

4. Is there a website that compares the performance of moving parts (crank sets) for easier comparison (i know very little about these on fixed wheel bikes)?



thanks all


----------



## mickle (28 Nov 2008)

1. Cost. Economies of scale and the fact that many fixed riders like steel frames mean there isn't much of a market to justify the expense of tooling up for a carbon fixed frame.

2. Dunno

3. Fashion

4. Dunno but you cant go wrong with track specific kit from any of the major brands.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Nov 2008)

Carbon Fixies do exist, Peasron, Dolan do them, but cost is the issue.
Are you talking custom Aluminium? Don't know who does them. Why not buy the right size alu fixie frame from say Pearson.
I started fixing in the era when people made them out of old 531 steel bikes or stripped their recers for winter training, somehow I find it hard to think of Alu or Carbon as the "right" material for a fixie, steel somehow seems the stuff.
If I wanted to build my own fixed from scratch I'd start with either a Condor Tempo Frame or a Salsa Casserole frame, reason being both are good steel, both have old-fashioned dropouts rather than silly track ends, and both take mudguards for proper winter use... also aided by old-style horizontal dropouts.

I agree with the fashion thing... blurghhh.


----------



## aserota (28 Nov 2008)

I'm still looking into how much effort and money should be spent on the fixed bike im looking to build/assemble.

I know from experience (with road bikes) there is a huge difference between a cheap £200 road bike and my current road bike (i suppose £2k in parts). The groupset makes a big difference and the frame is also key.

It does not seem that the frame is so important when building fixed wheel bikes, is this true? or are people generally more happy to get something more basic as a fixed wheel bike for road use is limited to its gearing (not sure if i explained that well at all!).

I am interested in the Fuji track (lower end budget for full bike), however was also considering spending £400+ on a carbon frame alone if a noticeable difference would be felt (like on a road bike).


----------



## mickle (28 Nov 2008)

S'funny innit? It wouldn't cross my mind to build a carbon fixed. Nor aloonyman for that matter.


----------



## mickle (28 Nov 2008)

Although saying that I have ridden Burrows monocoque.

So to speak.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Nov 2008)

aserota said:


> I'm still looking into how much effort and money should be spent on the fixed bike im looking to build/assemble.
> 
> I know from experience (with road bikes) there is a huge difference between a cheap £200 road bike and my current road bike (i suppose £2k in parts). The groupset makes a big difference and the frame is also key.
> 
> ...



The most experienced Fixed-wheelers I know, the likes of Mal Volio and Fixedwheelnut and others reside on YACF. There has been some discussionIIRC (initiated by grub?) on lightweight Fixies. Maybe they have the answer. They can certainly help with high-end parts.


----------



## aserota (28 Nov 2008)

nice one!

I've posted a few more questions across on londonfgss forum so will continue my research


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Nov 2008)

aserota said:


> nice one!
> 
> I've posted a few more questions across on londonfgss forum so will continue my research


Please let us know what you glean?


----------



## aserota (29 Nov 2008)

There's a large number of responses on the thread now.

It seems to be down to performance And the limitations of this with FW bikes.
I haven't got access t a computer so can't link you, but it's under 'bikes and bits'


----------



## Joe24 (29 Nov 2008)

Heres a link to the thread on LFGSS for anyone unterested.
Im not really too bothered about having a carbon fixed, my steel one is fine, and i dont think ill gain much by having a more light weight frame. 
The titanium frame from hubjub interests me though.


----------



## peejay78 (30 Nov 2008)

it's not rocket science.

find old 531 bike with 120mm spacing, ideally 42/52 chainset.
remove outer chainring. buy half chainring bolts. 
if feeling flush, buy miche primato GS for about £90.
fit new back wheel, may as well buy one. or even get a pair from SJS for not much money.
ride bike.

i had a vigorelli stolen, so have been riding conversions since. got a 531 raleigh pro frame off ebay for £21. also got bob jackson 70s road frame for £120.


----------



## Eight_Ball (30 Nov 2008)

I thought the whole point of riding fixed was to have a cheap beater for getting around the city?


----------



## Joe24 (30 Nov 2008)

Eight_Ball said:


> I thought the whole point of riding fixed was to have a cheap beater for getting around the city?



That was my idea, didnt turn out that way though


----------



## peejay78 (30 Nov 2008)

my beaters start off rough as your mothers' gusset, but in time they seem to get nicer and shinier until the build defeats the stated aim at the beginning.

i have, however, managed to turn a bob jackson into a bit of a turd to ride around on in the hope that the disenfranchised yoof might not steal it.


----------



## skwerl (1 Dec 2008)

I'm not sure I agree that the frame's less important on a fixed. I think the most important part of any bike is the frame.
I'd also say that there is such a thing as a bike that's too light. Fixed-wheels tend to be light anyway. Make then super-light and they'll be skittish, made all the worse by the lack of freewheeling capability.


----------



## Andy Pandy (1 Dec 2008)

Planet X do a carbon fixed wheel TT bike for around a grand, if you are into that sort of thing. I have noticed that most of the high end TT frames have horizontal drop outs (I assume to allow you to get the rear wheel tight to the down tube). These could be used to build a blinged up fixed wheel carbon bike.


----------



## aserota (1 Dec 2008)

Im not going for a carbon frame after a bit of research and thinking.

Im off to BLB in a week or so for some testing. A fuji track would sort me out for time being anyway.


----------



## mickle (1 Dec 2008)

skwerl said:


> I'm not sure I agree that the frame's less important on a fixed. I think the most important part of any bike is the frame.
> I'd also say that there is such a thing as a bike that's too light. Fixed-wheels tend to be light anyway. Make then super-light and they'll be skittish, made all the worse by the lack of freewheeling capability.



There's no such thing as a bike that's too light- too flexible perhaps.


----------



## skwerl (1 Dec 2008)

mickle said:


> There's no such thing as a bike that's too light- too flexible perhaps.



Care to suggest a reason why?


----------



## Joe24 (1 Dec 2008)

My fixed flex's, its a 531 frame and i swear i can feel the back end moving from side to side when im spinning fast.


----------



## peejay78 (2 Dec 2008)

my bob jackson used to flex, it was 731 tubing, you could do it yourself by wiggling the bottom bracket. this is what made it such a 'pliant' ride.

not sure about feeling it flex though, i mean, the lateral movement really isn't that much. are you sure it's not your back end moving from side to side and not the bike?


----------



## skwerl (2 Dec 2008)

my first fixed frame used to flex. It was an IRO Mark V. Not exactly advanced frame design
for a long time I couldn't find the source of an annoying clicking noise that only occurred when I was climbing out of the saddle.
I finally found the cause when cleaning the bike - a small nick on the chain-stay that was being caused by the chain-ring catching on each pedal stroke as the frame flexed.

Anyway. My question was, why is there no such thing as a bike that's too light?


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Dec 2008)

My 1949 plain gauge 531 Holdsworth fixie flexed like aq very flexy thing, enough to get the rear tyre rubbing the stays. On the Turbo it's scary how much the bottom bracket can flex.
As said, it's what made it such a lovely bike to ride.


----------

